# Will modern 6 axle loco's and 85' cars work on 22 radius track?



## judgedred (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sure this question has been answered in one form or another but I couldnt find it.

I'm about to start building my layout and i would like to use 22 radius for the tightest turns, will big 6 axle locomotives and 85' freight cars handle this without derailing or uncoupling? I only have 4 axle loco's and 50' cars so i can't test it out, but i would like to purchace a bigger loco and a few bigger cars assuming they will work on 22 radius. 

any advice?
thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

They could work, the big issue being clearance. This is an 85' auto rack on a 20" radius curve. You can see what happens when another train passes on a second, 18" radius track...










Here is a 4-8-8-4 Big Boy on the same 20" curve. They can make it with some questionable results, both operationally and aesthetically...


----------



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

I use Code 83 atlas track, I use 18 and 22 in radius. 

I have found that, for example, Walthers Part # 932-4859(TTX Auto trailer), Just loves to jump the track on me. 

My modern loco stay on the track with no issues (Though I had to remove all my manual switchers and put undermounts in as the Locos would sometimes clip them coming out of turns.) I would suggest upgrading to 24 radius if you can, if you cannot, still buy them and use them for display until you can upgrade your track.

--Cid


----------



## judgedred (Sep 28, 2008)

Is track radius measured to the center of the track?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes it is.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I have three locos that are 12-wheel diesels. Also a 2-10-4 steamer. They all pass through 22 radius easily. Diesels even run fine on 18 radius albeit clumsy looking. The 2-10-4, not so good on 18r. 
I can’t speak for 85’ rolling stock myself but, I see that Shaygetz has given a visual to anything I was going to say about it. Clumsy looking and, dangerous.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The OP hasn't been here in 13 years so it's doubtful he reads this.

Another victim of Recommended Irrelevant Threads.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> The OP hasn't been here in 13 years so it's doubtful he reads this.
> 
> Another victim of Recommended Irrelevant Threads.


Oops! I did it again! 
“I hate that! I when that happens!” <- SNL, circa 1991...


----------

